# Hệ thống cơ khí > Vít me, thanh răng, ray trượt, trục trượt, vòng bi, gối đở... >  khớp nối JAC

## cnclaivung

cả nhà phán giúp khớp nối này ổn ko ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

Đúng hàng khớp nối , đẹp , rất mới------------- rất ổn ngoại hình ..... mà ổn cho công việc gì thì chưa biết vì chẳng biết dùng cho cái gì , hỏi cái gì cụt lủn chẳng mục đích , tốn thời gian quá , làm kỹ thuật thì hỏi 1 phát cho đúng cái đi ông.


con này khớp nối truyền động cho động cơ thông thường , lên tốc cao nhưng truyền động chính xác thì không , em nó có độ rơ giữa lớp đệm và 2 chi tiết kim loại còn lại.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## CKD

Già mà như con nít, hỏi không đầu không đuôi, không chủ ngữ, vị ngữ, không mục đích.
Bó tay với lão... đây cũng là lý do tui lâu lâu không thèm trả lời. Hỏi gì mà để trả lời phải hỏi thêm mấy câu, mệt và hại não quá.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

má ơi, xin lỗi các cụ, hic,....thì làm cnc chứ làm gì đây trời ngoài mấy món truyền động vimebi, định cho vô trung gian giữa Động cơ moter 1P và Ly hợp từ,  do thằng bạn dư 4 cái fee nên hỏi chứ chưa thấy nó bao giờ mà, giá thì nghe nói 600k cái mới rin Hàn Quốc gì đó, mà cụ Nam nói có rơ thì thôi trả lại sài thông thường cho lành, thank em sẽ rút kình nghiệm như Đảng Ta rút vậy.kekek

----------

